# Trying to source MC002693 fans in the UK



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

I need to source some MC002693 fans, or other fan that meets these requirements - 

12V DC
40mm x 20mm
27.5 dBA (Quieter the better)
10.8 cu.ft/min

Can anyone suggest any in the UK? 

Regards
David


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/noctua-nf-a4x20-pwm-5000rpm-fan-40mm-fg-05v-nc.html


Key points are high quality, 4 pin PWM control, and it does have Low-Noise Adaptor (L.N.A.)


----------

